
The Binary Vector Clock - irwt
https://arxiv.org/abs/2004.07087
======
bcoates
This is clever, but can someone who knows more about Ethereum internals
comment on whether waiting for nonce order is a real problem in the network?

This only allows a modest amount of reordering (~dozens of tx for reasonably
sized nonces?) before progress is still blocked totally on a delayed
transaction

